# Reverb Bus Question



## JumpStartMars (Jun 4, 2022)

Hey everyone,

I use Fl Studio, is there a difference between adjusting the knob of a send compared to the volume slider?


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 4, 2022)

Not in the sense of tone difference. I generally start the fader on the Reverb bus at -5db, just below 0, with the reverb Mix control at 100% of course. Then "mix" the reverb to the fader with your Send levels to get a good overall reverb sound. What you will find when you start listening back is that the reverb now needs to go up or come down (usually come down) overall, so you can use your fader as a master volume (or level really) for the reverb. In the even you need to ooch up the overall reverb level, you'll have 5db of headroom without going over 0 (or Unity Gain). If you need more than that, I'd go back and re-mix your reverb at the Sends, to get it right with the fader back at -5db. Hope that answers your question!


----------

